# New Investec 6 Month Term Deposit - 4.25%



## Lightning (31 Mar 2009)

Investec have launched a new 6 month term deposit rate today at 4.25%.

[broken link removed]

This is a drop of about 1.25% on their last term deposit offer but still appears to be the best rate on the market for a 6 month term deposit.


----------



## ardmacha (31 Mar 2009)

INBS Fixed Term share 6 months 4.5%?


----------



## Lightning (31 Mar 2009)

ardmacha said:


> INBS Fixed Term share 6 months 4.5%?



Ah yes. Forgot about this one. INBS are higher for now at least. I assume Investec have priced in a likely 50 BPS ECB cut into their new rate. 

I have updated the best term deposit buys thread ...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813



> Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates
> 
> 6 Months - Irish Nationwide - 4.50%
> 1 Year - Anglo-Irish Bank - 4.90%
> ...


----------



## Darando (23 Apr 2009)

can you have more than 1 fixed term account at the same time? already have one (5.5%) but have would like to open another for money I have coming from a Halifax fixed term.


----------



## camlin90 (23 Apr 2009)

Well I have 2 so I don't see why not!


----------



## Lightning (24 Apr 2009)

Darando said:


> can you have more than 1 fixed term account at the same time? already have one (5.5%) but have would like to open another for money I have coming from a Halifax fixed term.



Yes, you can have as many as you wish.


----------



## bacon (30 Apr 2009)

6 month term deposit rate will drop to 4.0% next Monday 4.5.09

There's a 12 month term deposit at 4.5% 

Was at the bank today.


----------



## Darando (30 Apr 2009)

bacon said:


> 6 month term deposit rate will drop to 4.0% next Monday 4.5.09
> 
> There's a 12 month term deposit at 4.5%
> 
> Was at the bank today.


 
  I was going to lodge into this next week!!!


----------



## Lightning (30 Apr 2009)

I got the confirmation of the new rate as well. 

Second best 1 year term deposit rate at 4.50%. Shame about the drop in the 6 month term deposit rate. 

The best buys post has been updated



> Investec
> 6 Months 4.25% - Changes to 4.00% from close of business May 1st 2009.
> 1 Year 4.50%
> Note that Investec fall under the UK deposit protection scheme which currently guarantees up to Stg£50,000.





Darando said:


> I was going to lodge into this next week!!!



You can still do it tomorrow or perhaps consider INBS at 4.50% for a 6 months term deposit.


----------



## RMCF (1 May 2009)

IS it not slightly misleading to mention any of the 6 month terms with the yearly interest rate?

eg no point in telling people they can get 4.25% with the Investec offer, when you actually really get 2.125%.


----------



## messyleo (1 May 2009)

No - by stating the annual rate for all products you can easily compare across products with different terms. To do it any other way, however, would be misleading imho.


----------



## Darando (1 May 2009)

fungus said:


> You can still do it tomorrow or perhaps consider INBS at 4.50% for a 6 months term deposit.


 
Have another different term deposit which doesnt mature until 7/4  so will miss out by a few days!!


----------

